# long term rental Crete



## maggs28 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello
I am looking for a place to rent in Crete 1/2 bedroom for a minium of 1 year.
maggs28


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

maggs28 said:


> Hello
> I am looking for a place to rent in Crete 1/2 bedroom for a minium of 1 year.
> maggs28


Hi 

I can help if you want to go to Rhodes for a year.

Howard


----------



## maggs28 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Rental in Greece*



Howard Lewis said:


> Hi
> 
> I can help if you want to go to Rhodes for a year.
> 
> Howard


Hi Howard 

That sounds interesting I have been to Rhodes and I really liked it, how can you help?


----------

